# DuPont™ Ally® herbicide



## robert23239

Hello All,

I was told that using "Ally" on the pasture in late fall would take care of some of the weeds. Does anyone use it ? and how well does it work ?

Thanks Robert


----------



## carcajou

works well up here on timothy never used it on any other grasses though.


----------



## greengrow

not a cheap option, but very good. will kill clover etc for the next couple of years, and when you finish this application wash your sprayer very very well or you will be killing clover, beans, alf alfa in the next crops you spray.


----------



## dubltrubl

If I recall correctly, Ally is basically a version of the old Plateau. A great herbicide with a long residual. However, if I also recall correctly, it has some restrictions regarding hay. I doubt that's a problem with a fall application though. I considered using some recently to control nutsedge and crabgrass, but decided on Pastora instead, mainly due to little or no restrcitions. Been very happy with the results, and while I haven't priced Ally/Plateau recently, it wasn't as costly as I had envisioned. may want to check it out.
Steve


----------



## rjmoses

I bought a gallon of Plateau several years ago for spot treatment of some trouble places. It has a very long residual effect 12-48 months and was expensive as all get out--$800/gallon (if I remember right). Still have the original gallon and use it sparingly--2-4 oz/acre.

Here's the link to the label:

http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld2LP015.pdf

Ralph


----------



## LaneFarms

We use Ally or now Cimmaron as its called with great sucess in the late spring and summer to control pensacola bahia grass in our bermuda grass fields. I have never used it to control anything else but I have thought of trying Pastora which has a similar chemical makeup to control some sandspurs since MSMA is no longer an option. According to the label Ally has nothing in common with Plateau.


----------



## dubltrubl

LaneFarms,
After reading your post, I looked it up, and you're correct. It appears I was confusing Ally with Arsenal. I had serious doubts about the claims with Pastora, until I tried it this year. I really am happy with the results, just not too happy with the cost!,,







. I'm actually glad MSMA is getting phased out. I never used it prior to it's new status because I never liked the idea of feeding something with it's make-up to animals period. I know one old timer down the road from me that used it religiously, and hates that it's being taken off the hay/pasture market. Of course, his first cutting that he took after spraying it each year, he baled up, then took to the woods, and set it on fire. Wouldn't even feed his first cutting to his own animals. Kinda outta tell ya sumthin right there!
Steve


----------



## LaneFarms

I never used MSMA my self but I did bale some hay on shares for a neighbor that had used it, that I didn't know about until years later. MSMA has been gone for us for several years unless it was used for turfgrass.


----------

